# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Service Manual - Schematics For 7e Edger

## Rayden

Anyone know where I can get my hands on the Service/Repair manual(s), or even just the schematics and wiring diagrams, for the National Optronics 7e edger?  

I am troubleshooting a video problem, the required voltages that provide power for the display panel's LVDS Video board are way out of spec and I need to know where these are sourced at.  While I could take things apart and see where the cables go, hoping those three wires peel off and connect directly to the source would be a fantasy come true, ribbon cables usually go from one interconnect to another. This means that although I know which board, I still have to trace things back to the source on the board, i.e. physically remove the board and follow the traces. 

I want to avoid as much downtime and get the onboard display working again as soon as possible.

Don't panic, my education is Electronics Engineering and have many moons of experience in Human Machine Interfacing (The stuff that allows you to interact with your machines and hopefully keeps you safe).

If you know which components, and hopefully the part numbers, that are reponsible for this voltage and what the common failure is please share it.

I know the manuals are hard to come by, if they were not I would not be posting this.

----------

